# New improved IQ test analysis



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> If the average is between 130 and 140 then the test is intrisically flawed. Average is 100. Always.


Not always. Different groups have different average IQs, and members of Internet forums in particular (as opposed to Facebook or whatever) tend to have higher IQs. Not that I know anything about this particular IQ test.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Also, self-selected people who take IQ tests and report their scores would tend to have higher IQs.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

125. Considering I have to spend 3x more time to read and understand English before I answer, I think it's not that bad.


----------



## richardnub (Oct 29, 2013)

Your general IQ score is: 145


hmm lower than i usually get
that test is way too simple tho


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

ApostateAbe said:


> Not always. Different groups have different average IQs, and members of Internet forums in particular (as opposed to Facebook or whatever) tend to have higher IQs. Not that I know anything about this particular IQ test.


100 is by definition average. That is why the testmakers update IQ tests periodically. So that the average person is IQ 100.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> 100 is by definition average. That is why the testmakers update IQ tests periodically. So that the average person is IQ 100.


Yes, but 100 is not the average IQ of college professors nor almost any other non-random group of people.


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

ApostateAbe said:


> Yes, but 100 is not the average IQ of college professors nor almost any other non-random group of people.


people who go to personalitycafe.com is not a significantly different enough demographic from the average human to alter the average iq score by 30 points.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> people who go to personalitycafe.com is not a significantly different enough demographic from the average human to alter the average iq score by 30 points.


Probably not, but the test results are also excluded to those of us who choose to take the test, presumably representing higher IQs than the other members.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Well that was the easiest test I have ever taken. I'm confident I got every single question correct. Now at the end it asked for payment but you see my IQ really shows when I refuse to pay the fee to see something I already know.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Well that was the easiest test I have ever taken. I'm confident I got every single question correct. Now at the end it asked for payment but you see my IQ really shows when I refuse to pay the fee to see something I already know.


You should have an email in your junk box with the score.

The money is for a profile or something.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I got 137. Whatever that means.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> Your general IQ score is: 127


from the other board
i've never taken a legitimate IQ test though so i don't know how accurate that is


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Well I got 137. Whatever that means.


You are a genius, but not as genius as me.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

132 is about what it takes to pass the Mensa admission test. Mensa admits the top 2% of intelligence.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

stone100674 said:


> the site let me retake the test again and overwrite my score, I thought questions would be different but they were the same: I answered the same only quicker and scored lower. first score 149, second score 130. My iq is actually higher than that. That test is a joke.


Yeah I remember I got like 155 on this one, mine's way higher too...total joke


----------



## Arkback (Aug 10, 2012)

Got like a 205 or a 208 on this one. The screen went blank right after it showed me my score. Like i broke it or something.


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> If the average is between 130 and 140 then the test is intrisically flawed. Average is 100. Always.


What makes you think the average is 130-140? Surely not because of the responses here. Think about the kind of people who come to PC. You can wipe out pretty much all retards. You can also see the above average are more likely to be on this site than the below average. Then think about the people who would actually bother to take this test. Last those who would choose to tell of their (supposed) score. What you get is a bunch of jerks who lie about their numbers, and mostly the rest who are bored, or insecure enough to bother with it. 

I'm bored. 143

Also, it would make sense that the average would be a little inflated, as it's an online test. People under an 80 or so wouldn't even know how to get online and actually take this test. Doesn't mean those people don't exist.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

141, and when I did it faster it scored me lower. Guess I'm getting more and more retarded by the second.


----------



## supersonicsloth (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol, I got 149. 

So. Legit.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got 105


----------



## Vannima (Feb 1, 2014)

123,

I think my bad english skill reduce my score:dry:


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

132. The only time I ever took a real IQ test was in fourth grade, and I think I got somewhere around 125-ish... or something...


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

*Your General IQ Score of 137 shows how able your mind is in general. Anyone with a General IQ Score this high is considered to be gifted. This score is better than 99.32% of all persons taking this test. Virtually all occupations can be comprehended with a General IQ this high. You should be able to handle almost all academic challenges.

You scored higher than your General IQ Score in 11 individual ability categories. 1 of these better scores could be called statistically significant and may indicate special abilities, or that you were distracted on those parts of the IQ Test that counted more heavily in the other ability categories.*

I think I'm smart but not that smart. The scoring system seems flawed.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

I got 138. No clue if that's right! :tongue:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

135. I think results are overinflated by 10 or 15 points, I can estimate my actual score to be around 110 to 120.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

133


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

142

The distribution of scores on this poll is a pretty clear indication that this test isn't very accurate. There's not nearly enough questions, and they're of an inconsistent quality. 

Online IQ tests are kind of crap in general.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

On the border. I think I'll choose the higher category B)


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

118, i might have gotten higher if i didn't get sick of doing the test and just pressed randomly on the last 2 questions, lol.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

139. I've had scores in between 131-147 before, so this seems about right.


----------

